# Canoe or Drift Boat Rental



## AMA732 (Apr 11, 2002)

Hello All,

Are any of the canoe liveries open by April 1st, or is there anyone who rents driftboats in the Baldwin area? 

Thanks


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here ya go hope this helps...

[email protected]


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

There is a guy on fishbaldwin.com that is renting his drift boat.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Here ya go hope this helps...
> 
> [email protected]





2PawsRiver said:


> There is a guy on fishbaldwin.com that is renting his drift boat.


That is him, just go to his website and get the info you need...


----------

